# [SOLVED] Dlink DWL510 Vista issues &gt; formally Becoming a Admin



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Hi,
I need to copy my wireless drivers over to the system32 folder on my copy of vista but when I try and copy, its saying I dont have enough permissions to copy the files across. Ive turned UAC off but this still doesnt let me copy it across.
Ive also tried the net user administrator activate:yes command from cmd but this too didnt work.

So, how am I meant to copy my files to system32?? 

I am using vista ultimate :smile:

Regards Chris


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Becoming a Admin*

where are you copying the files from?


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: Becoming a Admin*

The root of C:\ where im storing them from my XP partition as I cant get access to the internet from Vista.

Surely there is a way to remove all the stupid things like this??


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Becoming a Admin*

you will have to take ownership of the file. see this

basically you need to install the takeownership.zip file, then once its installed, rightclick the file you are trying to move and click on take ownership then move it.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: Becoming a Admin*

Ive managed to take ownership and copy the file across but now when i try to connect to the router wirelessly, its not allowing me to connect. It is showing a error along the lines of the Wireless service is not running. Ive looked in services.msc but that is showing me that the service is started and running.

I have also tried downloading different drivers off the internet but these too, have been unsuccessful in allowing to connect to the network

The device is showing as no errors is device manager.

Any more ideas to how I can fix this annoying problem.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Becoming a Admin*



carsey said:


> Ive managed to take ownership and copy the file across but now when i try to connect to the router wirelessly, its not allowing me to connect. It is showing a error along the lines of the Wireless service is not running. Ive looked in services.msc but that is showing me that the service is started and running.
> 
> I have also tried downloading different drivers off the internet but these too, have been unsuccessful in allowing to connect to the network
> 
> ...


since this is a different issue, you may want to post it or have someone move this post to the network forum.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: Dlink DWL510 Vista issues > formally Becoming a Admin*

Cheers, Ive moved this to Networking for further assistance


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Dlink DWL510 Vista issues > formally Becoming a Admin*

Well, I have a question. Why did you feel it necessary to manually copy drivers to the system32 folder? That's a pretty unusual requirement.

Let's start from the beginning, what is the basic issue?


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: Dlink DWL510 Vista issues > formally Becoming a Admin*

Right, Thanks for the reply.

I recently installed Vista ultimate. I managed to get the install completed okay and it runs fine.
Now, when I want to connect to my wireless router, it wont show up any networks in the Network Connection menu. I have installed the drivers for my wireless card (Dlink DWL G510) and the install completed successfully. 

The wireless connection now shows up under Network Connections with a full signal level.

Now, when I click Connect To, I get no networks shown in the list.

Its a Belkin ADSL wireless modem router.

Hope that clears things up :smile:

Many thanks and Regards,

Chris


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Dlink DWL510 Vista issues > formally Becoming a Admin*

That didn't really answer my question about manually copying the drivers to the \windows\system32 folder. :smile:

Did you disable all encryption on the router to get it initially connected? Also, take a look at the following changes...

Changes that may help to increase the compatibility of Vista with older networking devices:



*Disable the IP Helper service:*

1. Hold the Windows key and type R, enter "services.msc" (without the quotes) and press Enter
2. Scroll down to the IP Helper service, right click on it and select Properties
3. In the dropdown box that says "Automatic" or "Manual", set it to Disabled and then click on "Apply"
4. Then click on "Stop" to stop the service from running in the current session
5. Click OK to exit the dialog



*Disable IPv6:*

1. Hold the Windows key and type R, enter "*ncpa.cpl*" (without the quotes) and press Enter
2. Right click on each network connection and select "Properties"
3. Remove the checkmark from the box next to "Internet Protocol Version 6 (TCP/IPv6)
4. Click OK to exit the dialog

_NOTE: You should do this for each network connection._



*Disable the DHCP Broadcast Flag:* 

Link: http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx/kb/928233

 Hold the Windows key and type R, enter *regedit* and press Enter.
Locate and then click the following registry subkey:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{GUID}
In this registry path, click the (GUID) subkey to be updated.
If the key DhcpConnForceBroadcastFlag does not exist, use the Edit menu, point to New, and then click DWORD (32-bit) Value. In the New Value #1 box, type DhcpConnForceBroadcastFlag, and then press ENTER. _If the key exists, skip this step_.
Right-click DhcpConnForceBroadcastFlag, and then click Modify.
In the Value data box, type 0, and then click OK.
Close Registry Editor.
_NOTE: You should do this for each and every GUID subkey._
NOTE2: (GUID) is a mnemonic for the individual subkeys, the actual text "GUID" does not appaer.




The only program I'm aware of that currently relies on IPv6 is the new Windows Meeting Space. The first 2 changes will cause that program not to work - but will leave all of your normal (IPv4) connections unaffected. If it causes problems that you can't overcome, simply revert back to the original settings.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: Dlink DWL510 Vista issues > formally Becoming a Admin*

Well, it looks to be fixed now. I did a wired into the router and then installed windows updates as apparently the DWL G510 drivers came with a windows update. :smile:


----------

